# Questions about buying a new Cape Horn 24



## scramble (Mar 30, 2009)

Is there a place where I could find out what the dealer paid for the hull and engines like I can with buying a new car? All dealers pay the manufactures the same price for the hull, options and engine. I'm looking at buying a new Cape Horn 24 but I don’t know if the asking price is highly inflated. Do dealers negotiate or is it "this is the price"?

Kelley


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

scramble said:


> Is there a place where I could find out what the dealer paid for the hull and engines like I can with buying a new car? All dealers pay the manufactures the same price for the hull, options and engine. I'm looking at buying a new Cape Horn 24 but I don’t know if the asking price is highly inflated. Do dealers negotiate or is it "this is the price"?
> 
> Kelley


I would call the company directly. Maybe somebody who deals in boats here can help you over PM?


----------



## scramble (Mar 30, 2009)

*I called the company and they....*

I called Cape Horn and they almost laughed at me.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

That's weird, they have always been nice to me. It might help if you posted the name of the dealer, the amenities on the boat, etc. More details?

I bought my boat used....

You might be surprised at what kind of info you can get on here.


----------



## scramble (Mar 30, 2009)

The dealer is Sunshine Marine about 1 mile west of Hurlburt Field on Hwy 98. They have a ton of boats of all makes and maybe 7 Cape Horns. The options for the 24'OS is the aluminum leaning post with the tackle center, blue colored hull, and powder coated hard top. Power will be two 200HP Yamaha’s.


----------



## scramble (Mar 30, 2009)

*More info*

Cape Horn said that they would give me their quoat on the 24' but not the info on what the dealer paid. With their quoat I'm in the same situation as with the dealer. I would not know anything about how much the boat has been marked up. I want the maker/dealer to get a fair profit but not get ripped off.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Capes not going to start cutting their dealer's profits. Look around and find out what others paid for theirs. Go on THT and you'll have a larger target audience.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

The internet is your friend. Contact several C H dealers and see what they sell them for with the same options. I did that for my 3 vehicles and just about stole them. The economy is tough so you should be able to find a dealer who will deal. Then contact Sunrise and tell them if they want to sell you the boat they have to get right.


----------



## Hawaii 50 (Jul 28, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

scramble said:


> I called Cape Horn and they almost laughed at me.


I'm sure it is nothing personal. But, they really can't divulge that kind of info to customers. 

Would you call Ford, Toyota, Chevy, etc and ask them the same question?

No. So why should a boat mfg be any different?

Like others have said use the internet. There is a lot that you can get to help get a better idea. 

Look for used ones for sale and get an idea of approximate values, pm owners on this forum and others (maybe they can give you an idea), search boating mags for mrsp info. 

Even with all that it will be hard to get an exact amount. But at least you would feel better with the deal you can strike. 

I do know that boats, like everything, are getting more expensive every year. Boats are mfg'd with a lot of petroleum based materials and we all know how expensive that stuff is lately. 

Good luck with the hunt. If you do end up with a Cape, I think you will really like it. 

I have owned a Cape and have several friends who have or currently own Capes. I would own one still if they made Cuddy or Walk Around. Gotta keep the wife and kids happy when we are not fishing. 

That 24 is a mini of the 31. I know that the 31 is great, so if it performs 1/2 as well as the 31 it should be a sweet ride.


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

I have a friend selling a 2008 24 Cape all set up that would save you alot of $$$ over buying a new one i think it's on here under boats


----------

